# Morrus.  I come on behalf of the mighty Cthulhu himself ...



## Angelsboi (Apr 16, 2002)

We were curious in the d20 systems forum ... if we may have our own Cthulhu thread.  I kow that if we got one, then everyone else will want one but technically, it is a WOTC Product and we are flourishing in the depths over there ....


----------



## Limper (Apr 16, 2002)

I would like to second this nomination. DnDChick is a force in need of a forum.


----------



## DnDChick (Apr 16, 2002)

Thanks Limper!

And Id like to throw my suggestion into the box.  If its not too much trouble, us CoC fans want a sunken island...uhh...I mean a forum...to call our very own!


----------



## MythandLore (Apr 16, 2002)

Yeah, I think CoC could get its own forum (or split forum section) too.
To me, all the coc threads are annoying.
The whole (d20 System Games) forum is filling up with them and pushing out all the other games.
Though it could be a fad, I don't know.
But it is at least worth taking a look at.
Personally I don't play coc and I don't plan on playing it.
But the forum is full of coc threads,
I don't know if the Dragon star, Spycraft, L5R, Weird Wars, etc are suffering from it, but it's a big pain the have keep going thru all these coc threads to find them.
If everyone put a [coc] in front of their posts it wouldn't be so bad, but not everyone is.
Oh well, even though it is annoying I don't know if they really warrant a new forum though.
Like I said this could be just a passing craze of what’s in vogue until 'the next big thing' comes out and takes the forum over again.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 16, 2002)

Err...but..but...the complaint I KEEP hearing is that the d20 Games forum is too quiet and that threads have to be posted in Gen RPG or they won't get noticed.  

Are we now saying that the d20 Games forum is _too busy_?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 16, 2002)

Only with CoC stuff.  I think it'll die down.  Most of the threads are DnDChick's creations.  So, unless she's just starting with these creation, I imagine it will die down again.


----------



## Angelsboi (Apr 16, 2002)

Actually Cro, they arent.  Thers a LOT of COC activity going on in there.  Some of us are new and cant be converting, like myself but i like ti think im making a big buzz in my own right ...


----------



## omokage (Apr 16, 2002)

This same thing happened when Wheel of Time RPG came out, so I expect that it may die down a bit within a month or more.


----------



## DnDChick (Apr 17, 2002)

*Huh?*

Posting CoC stuff in a forum that specifically says one can post CoC stuff there is perfectly acceptable.  Now...if I had posted this in D20 Publishers or the Rules forums, Id understand the complaints.

I can assure everyone who is complaining about my glut of CoC posts that I am done with monster conversions.  I have converted and posted all of the critters fom the Chaosium books and modules that werent in the CoCD20 book.  

And, as for the need for a decidated CoCD20 forum...maybe it *is* too early to tell.

I leave the decision in Morrus' capable hands.

Edit: My previous whiny post edited in a moment of lucidity and a brief flash of maturity.  Bad day.  Sorry to have (at least temporarily) taken it out on the boards.


----------



## Horacio (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: Huh?*



			
				DnDChick said:
			
		

> *Sorry to have caused such stir.  Wont happen again.  Next time I have CoC stuff to post Ill just post it to my website and forget using the forums.
> 
> 'Nuff said on that topic. *




No!

Please, don't do it!
I love your CoC posts!
And d20 system games is THE forum to post them!
No moderator has said you anything, so please, keep on posting!
Pleeeeeeeeeeease!


----------



## DnDChick (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Huh?*



			
				Horacio said:
			
		

> *No!
> 
> Please, don't do it!
> I love your CoC posts!
> ...




Thanks Horacio, but I posted that in a moment of stress and headaches, and I said things I shouldn't have.  Please ignore my evil twin!   

And as for moderators saying anything to me: a moderator DID fuss at me...

Check my title.  I am a moderator.  I should have known better than to go off on a rant over a perceived insult that wasn't there.  The moderator that fussed at me was myself.  That's why I edited my above post.

Thanks for your support, though!


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 17, 2002)

Erica, just to be clear - 

The kind of material that you're posting is GREAT. You're taking people who have never even seen the game before and making them excited to play it. That, my friend, can't be underestimated.

Let's keep it in the d20 games forum for now, but I've got to say it's wonderful seeing the amount of traffic.


----------



## Horacio (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Huh?*



			
				DnDChick said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Thanks Horacio, but I posted that in a moment of stress and headaches, and I said things I shouldn't have.  Please ignore my evil twin!
> 
> ...




Ups, I forgot you ARE a moderator 

I think your split peronality (DNDChick Moderator attacks DNDChick Board Member while DNDChick Evil Twin sends bizarre messages) is a direct consequence of your recent contact with enntities man (or woman) is not mean to know


----------

